# Happy 1 Year To ECIGSSA



## Gizmo (6/10/14)

Today is a very special day. It's ECIGSSA first birthday!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Riddle (6/10/14)

Happy Birthday ECIGSSA. Thanks for being such a lovely forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/14)

Happy Birthday ECIGS SA! You rock big time!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (6/10/14)

Happy Bday!! 

Well done to @Gizmo and his team for not only creating this but for also maintaining it at such a high level!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki (6/10/14)

Happy Birthday to this incredible forum!!!

Me love you long time

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (6/10/14)

Happy birthday ecigssa - thanks for the freebie forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (6/10/14)

Agreed, It's all of us which make this place soo amazing.

In one year we have achieved soo much. 


Achieved 1500 members,
Over 120 000 posts
Dedicated members from all ages sharing the same enthusiasm
Strong Administration team that I have not seen on any other forum
Foundation of Vape Meets, thanks to this little forum
I am soo happy and proud to have been a part of this!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Riddle (6/10/14)

Yeah I think admins and mods require a big THANK YOU for keeping this forum going. Thanks to all including the whole community involved.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## TylerD (6/10/14)

Happy Birthday Ecigs SA! What an awesome place! Congrats @Gizmo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/10/14)

@Silver we need that Ecigssa party bus now  

Happy Happy  

1 year in and we already have 1496 members and over 100 000 posts  My how it has grown

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Riddle (6/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> @Silver we need that Ecigssa party bus now
> 
> Happy Happy
> 
> 1 year in and we already have 1496 members and over 100 000 posts  My how it has grown



An ECIGSSA birthday Vapemeet. ..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/10/14)

Riddle said:


> An ECIGSSA birthday Vapemeet. ..



I did want to organize one - it came far to quickly though! Wanted to try do a national one, but time was not on my side!

Next year

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Blackwidow (6/10/14)

Hey there fellows, Happy Birthday and a BIG thank you to an awesome team of people who unselfishly give their time to keep this forum as special as it is. But.. a very gracious thank you to the Vapours who keep us informed, smiling and ignited, may this forum and its members have a long and fruitful relationship.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY ECIGSSA.
sure has grown from strength to strength

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (6/10/14)

Wow!! Happy Birthday Ecigssa!! Thank you @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff for this grate place. Thank you to the admin team and the moderators, you are doing a grate job. Thank you to all the members for all the laughs and advice and friendship. 

Love ya all !!! 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## KimH (6/10/14)

Happy Birthday Ecigs SA - Congratulations @Gizmo & @Stroodlepuff & all the hardworking team. Thanks for providing this kick ass forum for vape enthusiasts and vendors alike. I look forward to celebrating the next multitude of birthdays with y'all

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## The Golf (6/10/14)

Happy Birthday ECIGSSA very proud to have been with this forum for this time, its growing into a big boy. Awesome to see it mature, and see new members joining every single day.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)

we should at least have a banner on the home page giving a shout out to ecigssa and owners for an awesome forum on this 1st bday

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/10/14)

The Golf said:


> Happy Birthday ECIGSSA very proud to have been with this forum for this time, its growing into a big boy. Awesome to see it mature, and see new members joining every single day.



I think the forum is a girl  It always has something to say and is constantly making my phone buzz  Plus it has an answer to everything and from time to time unnecessary drama! Yup definitely a girl

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 7


----------



## annemarievdh (6/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I think the forum is a girl  It always has something to say and is constantly making my phone buzz  Plus it has an answer to everything and from time to time unnecessary drama! Yup definitely a girl


Hahaha that is sooo true!! 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (6/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I think the forum is a girl  It always has something to say and is constantly making my phone buzz  Plus it has an answer to everything and from time to time unnecessary drama! Yup definitely a girl



Dont forget that she has to change her style constantly and is also expensive to maintain

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## johan (6/10/14)

Love the Happy Birthday banner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Gizmo (6/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> we should at least have a banner on the home page giving a shout out to ecigssa and owners for an awesome forum on this 1st bday



Done  Great Idea

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> Dont forget that she has to change her style constantly and is also expensive to maintain



OMG Yes! And she just loves to be social! Has to be the center of attention! Must be a very pretty girl though because she has alot of men lusting after her all day everyday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Yiannaki (6/10/14)

Gizmo said:


> Done  Great Idea



Awesomeness


----------



## Cliff (6/10/14)

Happy birthday Ecigssa, and thanks to all the people who keep it awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)

Gizmo said:


> Done  Great Idea



Awesome @Gizmo 
looks great


----------



## vaalboy (6/10/14)

happy happy !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raslin (6/10/14)

Happy Birthday. Well done guys. And thank you for creating a special place for a bunch of "special" people.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (6/10/14)

Happy Birthday ECIGSSA

Thank you to all the ppl that helped me get on this road,this became my home online and i am proud to be associated with ECIGSSA

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (6/10/14)

Congrats. Feels much longer - at least 7 sakke sout.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## hands (6/10/14)

happy happy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (6/10/14)

@Gizmo has created something really special here, although the members that make up this family number at around 1500 people I am pretty sure this forum has benefited a lot more people than that. A huge thank you to all the admins and mods, past and present for making this community what it is today.... a home. 

And of course, thank you to all the members of ECIGSSA, without you awesome people this wouldn't be possible, you all rock!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey (6/10/14)

I just wanted to say happy birthday and thanks to everyone on this forum for helping me quit stinkies . Because of this forum the quality of my life has improved :hug:

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (6/10/14)

Happy Birthday ECIGSSA! Keep on rocking!!! Thank you to ALL on this most awesome forum!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pravs (6/10/14)

Happy Birthday Ecigssa on your first year and an awesome year it has been. Thanks to everyone for making this forum a home

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz (6/10/14)

Happy birthday to ECIGSSA!!! 

Thank you for the great forum and the amazing members that pulled me out of my stinkie addiction with loads of support, kind words and the mutual love for vaping  Without the forum and our vaping family I would not have made it this far, 6 months and counting 

Love you all :hug: 

Keep on Vaping strong and Rocking hard

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (6/10/14)

Happy birthday @ECIGSSA 
Wishing the forum all the best for today and for the year ahead. No doubt its going to grow from strength to strength.

All credit to @Gizmo for creating something magical - thanks!

I find it truly amazing how much this forum has helped so many people to keep off the stinkies and stay focused on vaping - while making it fun. Without it I know I would have not had even half as good a time as I have had.

Thanks to all the members - _you are the forum!_

Onward and upward...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (6/10/14)

Happy happy!!! And congrats on this awesome achievement!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sir Vape (6/10/14)

Happy birthday Ecigssa. Thank you for continuing to make my vaping journey flipping awesome 
Big love to everyone for making this forum what it is today.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## VapeJedi (6/10/14)

Happy happy B-day ecigssa. We should all have a cakey Vape together to celebrate!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> @Silver we need that Ecigssa party bus now
> 
> Happy Happy
> 
> 1 year in and we already have 1496 members and over 100 000 posts  My how it has grown



Lol - we sure do @Stroodlepuff !
With balloons and all
And lots of champaigne

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Tom (6/10/14)

Wow...time has been flying. I actually did not even know that the forum was founded just a few weeks before i joined. 

Anyhow.... great job to all involved, admins, moderators, vendors and all members for making this place our virtual playground!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokelessFire (6/10/14)

A very happy happy to Ecigssa!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (6/10/14)

Happy birthday EcigsSA!

I love this space I share with all of you fantastic peeps :hug: 

Stay awesome and vape on

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (6/10/14)

I think @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo my distribute some of these

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kimbo (6/10/14)

kimbo said:


> I think @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo my distribute some of these



lol come to think of it .. cant a birthday boy/gurl get a bottle of this on his/her birthday from the forum

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Morne (6/10/14)

Well done to all!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BansheeZA (6/10/14)

Congrats to the forum an all the people making it possible. May there be many more prosper years ahead

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (6/10/14)

well done ecigssa and all who contributed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (6/10/14)

Well done ECIGSSA & thanks @Gizmo + @Stroodlepuff for providing such an awesome community the means to connect.

The vendors, vapers, _mods_, admins, and moderators all contribute freely to keep this an exciting place to visit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (6/10/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------

